# Mookistars Big Day!!! 32, 33, 34 and 35 as Wedding cars!



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Well Mooks big day has arrived, at around 2.30pm today, he will officially be married

Hes currently having a shower, and getting ready so we can pop out and grab some breakky. but he doesnt seem too nervous which is good.

As his best man i felt i should let you all know, so if anyone wants to leave him a message on here then feel free, and he can go thru them on his return.

Hope he dont mind getting ruined by my speech:chuckle::chuckle:

Greg


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

well well what can i say only that being married is hard work if it works which i hope it does for him its the best thing a person does in life but if it doesnt then oh dear but anyways i wish him best of luck i better quickly post it before missus walks in and reads it lol good luck


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Good luck Mook and hope you have a great day. Cant wait to see all the pics of the white gtrs 

I will be in the same position in September so any tips welcome


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

forgot to mention cant wait to see the pics of all 4 gtrs


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Please pass on my congratulations to the happy couple, and make sure you savage him in the speech! :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Is he arriving in the metro?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Good luck Mook, hope you have a really special day mate.


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah mate. Good luck for the big day.

Hope all goes well for you 2


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Hope the white 35 turns up.

I'm the back up and I'm currently parked in my Scooby in Clerkenwell:nervous:


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Good luck Mook!

Make sure you muller him in the speech Greg :clap:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Good luck Mook ! Hope you and your wife-to-be have a great day !


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats Mook...good luck...fool


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Congrats & good luck Mook! :thumbsup:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Have a lovely day Mook. :squintdan


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

good luck and have a nice day


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

To the married couple (Mook and Mrs Mook) 

Congratulations. I hope you had a fantastic day. Looking forward to seeing the pictures and hearing about the speeches!!!!

Love & hugs
Claire


----------



## sexy beast (Jul 25, 2003)

Good luck Mook - have a brilliant day!! Just try to take it all in because before you know it the day is over (then it's time for some ooh-la-la if you've still got the energy!!) 

cheers
Chris


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

All the bud, I was helping bigchris350 clean his r34 ready for your day, hope it all goes well!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Good luck mate.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Congratulations to Mook & Mrs Mook, wishing you happiness & prosperity for the next century or so.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

congrats mate!

hope the day went well and the night is in full swing! 

I expect pictures of the mookitro with you and your wife in it surrounded by 4 GTR's!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Congrats dude hope the day went well


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Congratulations Mook, you will already have been embarrassed by Greg so there is nothing left to do but get drunk and be merry. Hope you both have a great day, cheers :chuckle:



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

:clap::clap::clap:Congratulations to Mike & Janine:clap::clap::clap:


We had a fantastic day with the cars!!

The 35 just about made it, leaving us 40 minutes to grab a few shots of drivers and cars before the service!!


Great bunch of Skyline owners to work with-who didnt complain once when asked to move there cars back and forth:chairshot:chairshot


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mookistars Wedding*

(MODS: Feel free to move this wherever you wish)

Thanks and Congratulations from myself to Mook.
It was a complete thrill to cruise (and occasionally press the loud pedal) in a white R32 R33 R34 R35 convoy for the day.










The blast through the tunnel was FUUUUUUUN!


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

*At the ceremony*


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

#69 :bawling:


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

*More at the ceremony*


















Pop Quiz hotshots. What is the other white car joining us in this picture?

Ettienne in the R32 got it straight off


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

lovely pics and congratulations to mook was there a white 32 gtr owned by paul there if so any pics


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Like pics 1 & 2 mate:smokin:


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

*Aw Bless*


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mmm White 35


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

*My favourite couple of the day*

Well done to Chris for the best looking R34 I've seen. It was beautiful.











TREG Im looking forward to yours.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Threads merged.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Rbentley said:


> Ettienne in the R32 got it straight off


matra


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Congrats Mook and Mrs Mook,hope this is just the beginning of a great life together.


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Moley

Yes Matra. You win.......the praise and admiration of the whole forum for being first.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

congrat's mook,hope you and your better half had a great day!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Awwww  hope you had a nice day  looks good from the pictures  all the best


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

hope it all went well mook :thumbsup: 

my wedding was only just last week too lol


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats to Mr and Mrs Mook on their special day  

Excellent idea having the white GTR's there, they look like a very nice touch indeed, really add some extra class


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Awesome congratulations to you both on your joyous day, looked a fine venue & a superb touch with the Skylines.

What was the other white car then?

My full condolences to the bride though :chuckle:


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey, I'm not posting drunk at All. I cant tthank the skyline boys enought ,you lads are q credit tothe forum. Thank u so much for ur cars x


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Rbentley said:


>


Lovely couple . . . good luck on the the adventure of marriage.

So where goes honeymoon? . . .japan, veilside, Skyline museum, Wangan . .? . .lol


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Big congrats to the newly married couple, all the best to you both.


----------



## jsc (Jul 16, 2004)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> What was the other white car then?


probably my honda integra :flame: 

congratulations to mook and neen, was a brilliant day


skylines looked awesome


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Hope it all went well at that mini Skyline meet ,oh yeah yer got married too ,Congratulations


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Although the pic seems to have vanished now, the other car was a Matra Murena
Matra Murena - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I did see the Integra. Really nice example.

I will ignore the obvious idiot posting.


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Congratulations Mook, Best wishes for the future....:thumbsup:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Congrats  and enjoy your day.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Awwww loving the pic of Mr and Mrs Mock!!! and those white Skylines.....just brilliant!

More pics please!!!

x


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

looks awsome. Cool idea. Congrats!


----------



## R32Harv (Dec 2, 2007)

It was an absolute honour to have played a part on your special day Mr & Mrs Mook, Hope you both have a great life together. 
Got to say was great to meet like minded folk with as much passion for GTR's as me. Cant wait to see the professional photo's Treg

Hope to see you all again soon at some meet in the near future

R32Harv


----------



## redroses (Jul 13, 2009)

Any information they ask us to post will be done via this forum set.:runaway:
 simulation credit immobilier


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Cheers to Ettienne and Chris for the cleaning tips too. GTR badge is off and the rear cleaned up. Lovely.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well done Mook, nice pictures too.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Congratulations Mook.

Nice day for it too.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Congratulations Mr & Mrs Mookie-Bear

Looks like you both had a wonderfull day. I presume the now traditional Mini-Mookie-Meet will be held every 11th July (might also help you to remember your anniversary !)

Good luck for the future.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Many congratulations Mookistar and Wookistar! Brilliant day and great photos


----------



## Dinushka GT-R (Oct 11, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Hope All Of You Had A Great Day!!, And To See Some Proud Cars Around!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Congratulations Mr.Mook and Mrs. Mook!!!!:runaway: Lovely wedding wish you all the best! Post up mere pics of the wedd and the cars so we can all admire you guys. well done:clap:


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

Congratulations, great pictures and cars!

Graham


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Congrats mook!

Time for babies 

Rob


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

tweenierob said:


> Congrats mook!
> 
> Time for babies
> 
> Rob



mate, they were enguaged for 10 years before they decided to plan the big day! so babies soon?!?!:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Uzibat (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats Mr and Mrs Mook! :clap: The convoy looks great!



minifreak said:


> mate, they were enguaged for 10 years before they decided to plan the big day!


Well they had to wait for the 35 to come out so that the convoy was complete.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

minifreak said:


> so babies soon?!?!:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:



And goodbye GTR :sadwavey:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

stealth said:


> And goodbye GTR :sadwavey:




Yes over heard the new Mrs Mook telling guests the Skyline has to go as a people carrier was on its way:clap:


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Congratulations Mr & Mrs Mook, great pics as well


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Rbentley said:


> Pop Quiz hotshots. What is the other white car joining us in this picture?
> 
> Ettienne in the R32 got it straight off


Its a 3 seater Matra Murena. Congrats Mook.

Edit: Ooops. Should have checked the rest of the thread, its already been answered!


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Congratulations guys on your big day, and all the best for the future.

And hats off to the folks who took the time out to take their cars along to make the day unique.

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Mooki! 

The convoy looks great, can't wait for more pics of them lined up!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

TREG said:


> Yes over heard the new Mrs Mook telling guests the Skyline has to go as a people carrier was on its way:clap:



whats scary is that neenistar (mooks wife) actually owns there skyline, and she will never sell it. 

Instead of kids she suggested they bought a R32 lol

Mook emailed me telling me to tell you guys that official pics will be bout 3-4 weeks, and will be well worth it.

i actually think theres more pics of the cars than of the wedding lol


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Say hi to the mooki family:wavey:, there is one of our brothers missing as he,s in LA and awaiting his american visa. so was not allowed to fly home


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

it was a brilliant day, thanks to those involved.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/121185-huge-heartfelt-thanks.html

as and when i get pics from friends and family of the cars, i'll post them. might take a while blurring out plates though.

it was an awesome sight

mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ettiene, Rob, Chris, if you have any photo's, I'd love to see them.

Mook


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

I can mail you the full size images on a USB drive if you PM me an address.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Lots of lovely pics here. Only just discovered this thread. Congratulations on the wedding to you both.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Rbentley said:


> I can mail you the full size images on a USB drive if you PM me an address.


you sure?!?!

PM sent!!!

Mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just a shot of the 34 with the 32 in the background.


mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i will host pics when i get a chance but just digging thes eout from pics sent to me

mook


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Nice work chap...

Seems I will have to send you a PM nearer my wedding to get contact details of these cars


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> Ettiene, Rob, Chris, if you have any photo's, I'd love to see them.
> 
> Mook


Chris is on his hols at the moment with his lovley lady, he is back on wednesday im sure he will post up some pics if he has any.:thumbsup:


----------



## Polay (Sep 1, 2007)

Congatulations Mr & Mrs Mookistar.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Great pics guys!

Congrats on tieing the knot!!!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i'm liking this pic of Chris's 34 and Robs 33


----------



## R32Harv (Dec 2, 2007)

Heres another one, just rb26 powered in this shot. Pity i didn't get a better angle on robs 33 though.


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats Mook. Best wishes and hope you guys have a happy, healthy life.


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll do some other car shots when I get some time


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ooh, loving that effect!!!


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi guys just back off my hols from poland , and just read this whole thread lol. huge congratulations to mook and mrs mook and may i say it was my pleasure to provide my 34 for your big day , was also very nice to meet other gtr owners in theyre gorgeous white cars, harv and rob , the 35 owner's name escapes me tho sorry dude.ill get some pics up as soon as i can tho i took a few on the blackberry so wont be awesome quality but its all good  . again contratulations you to


----------



## SukiGTR (Jul 12, 2009)

I believe the R35 owner was known as "Biggie" but wasnt it Assan?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

the name rings a bell. He was Sami, from Top-japs brother.

mook


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

yeah i rebember now biggie lol , i remember him saying it to me


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks like a fantastic day Mook. Congratulations from me!


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Any ETA for the official pics?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Where is the "Hello Magazine" feature... totally Katona this..yeah!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Many Congratulations, looks like a fantastic & very happy day. Best wishes for the future.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

GTRSTILL said:


> Where is the "Hello Magazine" feature... totally Katona this..yeah!


I'm not entirely sure what you are insinuating?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Rbentley said:


> Any ETA for the official pics?




I am going to put them on Ebay-I dont think he wants them!

starting at 45p item 776864994400


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I know, I know...

I've gotta check when I can get over


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mook said:


> I know, I know...
> 
> I've gotta check when I can get over




Err no Mookistar has-Dont think I know user Mook?


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Lol. I'll cheque my calender tomorrow. Recon it'll be a couple weeks tho. Thursday as usual

post a teaser dude 

mookistar


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mook said:


> Lol. I'll cheque my calender tomorrow. Recon it'll be a couple weeks tho. Thursday as usual
> 
> post a teaser dude
> 
> mookistar




Err help!!!

Surely not 2 user names Mookistar?

My camera phone wont load up any images-its 1.2mb you know:clap:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Yup

use this account on my iPhone to avoid logging into the admin panel

to prove it's me, I spent that £20 that old boy gave me on the cab to the hotel 

mook


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mook said:


> Yup
> 
> use this account on my iPhone to avoid logging into the admin panel
> 
> ...




Lol its you!!!

But why did you spend my £20 on your cab?


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I couldn't believe the cab fare was only £8 so I gave him a score

I was shit faced tho

lol

mook


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mook said:


> I couldn't believe the cab fare was only £8 so I gave him a score
> 
> I was shit faced tho
> 
> ...





Blood hell you were pissed:chuckle:

Will look forward to my cash tip then:chuckle:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

The only tip I'll give you is that purple and grey are not the same colour! 

mook


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mook said:


> The only tip I'll give you is that purple and grey are not the same colour!
> 
> mook




Oi oi hes kicking off

I guess if you dont want these pics my colour blind friend I will stick them in the bin


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Now Now Children. Play nice!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Rbentley said:


> Now Now Children. Play nice!




Lol.

I had a great time with all you boys.

As requested Mook.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

HOLY SHIT!

That looks ****ing awesome!!!!!!! The colour of the 35 and without the stickers just looks fantastic.

:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

can we meet on the 13th?

Mook


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mook said:


> HOLY SHIT!
> 
> That looks ****ing awesome!!!!!!! The colour of the 35 and without the stickers just looks fantastic.
> 
> ...




Best dig them back out the bin again:chuckle:

Yhm mate


----------

